# Praise Johnnyopolis - Cleanandshiny



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Just want to give some praise to John from Cleanandshiny as i've received my orders next day. Just need to clean the car now with the new stuff. Helps having the 10% off too.

Thanks John.

I'll definately be purchasing more in the future. 

PS. Did you visit the site i mentioned?

Thanks,

Mark :thumb:


----------



## Jack_is_Back (Nov 11, 2005)

*Praying for some good weather now!*

I'll tag on this thread if you don't mind...

My 2nd order from Clean and Shiny turned up this morning, beautifully packaged and very prompt.

Great work guys. :thumb:


----------

